# Seiko Tunacan



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This just arrived. I am really happy with the quality of this watch. I just had to post a pic to share.

I had previously put myself off buying this watch because I thought it would sit too high on my skinny wrist, but no, it sits perfectly and very comfortable too. Solid piece of kit and the simple round markers and style of hands have won my heart









Thanks for looking


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic watch Hakim - congrats on a fine watch indeed


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Thats look's superb Hakim, its a great watch and wear it in good health









Derek


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

So this is a straight up battery operated quartz movement right? I mean it's not a kinetic type of quartz movement (with a power capacitor instead of a battery). If this watch requires that you change the battery every year or 2, who is it done without compromising the seal integrity of the watch? It seems like it would be a real drag to have to have this thing preasure tested every single time you change the battery.

As I understand it the 1,000 M version if the same way. Is there a trick to battery changing I'm not aware of? I'd like to buy one, but this is the only issue that is holding me back. Please explain.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> So this is a straight up battery operated quartz movement right?


Correct









I think they have a five year battery in them, there is a 'calender' on the case back with a dot to tell you when its due









Nice one Hakim, I have one too and I love it









I want to get one of those 'Italian Chrono' 22mm bracelets for mine, needless to say I ditched the Seiko rubber it came on, its on a Bond NATO now


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I havn't aired this pic for a while,










Yes, Jason, get me one of those bracelets too when you are at it! In the meantime the origional rubber is suiting me .


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Fantastic watch Hakim, congratulations.

Trouble is I miss the one I had now









Dave


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I had never considered one of these as I have a 6 1/2" wrist.

Hakim, if you have a pic of it on your "skinny wrist" I would be interested to see what it looks like


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

having seen Jason's I can cofirm it is huge!

certainly doesn't feel right for me on my 6 3/4 wrist.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the comments everyone







.

Here is a fresh pic of the can on my 6 1/2 wrist. Doesn't look too out of place as physically I am over 6' and medium build. If I was skinny then it would probably overwhelm









Watch is a straight no-nonsense quartz. Battery lasts 5 years and Seiko very kindly include a coupon for a free first battery change









I too removed the rubber strap and put it on a canvas jobbie. Looking for a nice 22mm rubber on deployment. Jason, please post a pic of the Italian chrono bracelet when you get it. Would like to see that combo too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Did you give all your arm hair to Mac?









Roys 22mm oyster pattern rubber comes on a deployment as is nice and soft, It may be silicone...









Ill dredge up a pic of the Italian bracelet, but it is similar in pattern to the Monster bracelet, It is used for the Italian market Quartz Chrono hence its name, its a popular mod...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Did you give all your arm hair to Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jason!!*
















That is a cool watch Hakim









I do _*NOT*_ want one!









I do _*NOT*_ want one!









I do _*NOT*_ want one!









I do _*NOT*_ want one!









I do _*NOT*_ want one!









*I DO NOT WANT ONE!!!!! *


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> mach 0.0013137,Oct 28 2005, 10:01 AM]
> 
> I do _*NOT*_ want one!
> 
> ...


 YES YOU DO









YES YOU DO









YES YOU DO









YES YOU DO









You likkle liar ................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Shurruuupp you!!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Shurruuupp you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that it, Shurruuupp .........that's your best shot.









A bit WHIMPEY isn't it ??????

I was expecting a one page retorical reply .......feel let down now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Shurruuupp you!!!
> ...


It`s all you deserve









Anyway I`ve got to go and give the kittens their morning walk, now where`s their harness`s?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Enjoy the walk ..............and watch the kittens don't pull you around too much


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


It does get difficult when they want to explore under the bushes









Now I _really_ must go, I`m being looked at


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> jasonm Posted Today, 09:33 AM
> 
> Did you give all your arm hair to Mac?
> 
> ...


ha ha ha very funny Jason







and no I don't give anyone my arm hair. You can see I don't have enough for myself









I have the oyster style rubber strap from Roy but its not what I'm looking for


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one of these on a Rubber Oyster strap and it looks superb IMHO.

I have owned three of these watches myself and have always had to replace sold ones within a few months due to regreting selling them. I call it JoT syndrome.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have owned three of these watches myself and have always had to replace sold ones within a few months due to regreting selling them. I call it JoT syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I draw the line at twice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I call it JoT syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might have identified and named a terrible malady that can effect watch collectors there Roy









The trouble is I`m not sure if there is any cure


----------

